# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Disa grimca humoristike :D

## sLimShady

Virgjiniteti 
> 
> >Çdo organ që nuk shfrytzohet 
> >Atrofohet ngushtohet dhe plogshtohet 
> >Ishin këto fjalë që i ndëgjoja në klasë 
> >I nërvozuar dhe i shqetsuar pa masë 
> >Kjo ishte një e vërtet natyrore 
> >E bazuar në fakte shkencore 
> >A vlen kjo edhe për organet seksuale 
> >E pyta profesorin me tmadhe 
> >Ai më shikoi pa respekt 
> >Dhe me tha: gjeje në internet. 
> >U ktheva në shtëpi dhe mendoja shtruar 
> >Për organin tim më të rrezikuar 
> >Më mbeti si i vetmi ngushllim 
> >Që ta fusja më shpesh në përdorim 
> >Por problemi qëndronte te femra ime 
> >Që ishte tepër konservative 
> >Që sa herë veproja në dy drejtime 
> >Ma kujtonte se ishte virgjine 
> >Këtë fjalë e kishte në gojë 
> >Dhe shpesh e thoshte edhe pa nevojë 
> >Ta tradhtoja nuk kisha zemër 
> >Se e doja dhe e kisha femër 
> >Por një natë romantike dimri 
> >U nxeva dhe mu shterr durimi 
> >I thashë: ta pshurrsha virgjinitetin 
> >Që kurrë sma bone hyzmetin 
> >Që po mdoket qysh ja ke nisë 
> >Don me metë si statuja e lirisë 
> >Faji i jot po mrrok sikleti 
> >Spo muj me ardh nveti 
> >Tu bërtitë :Poshtë Virgjiniteti. 
> >Nuk je e vetmja shqiptare 
> >Që e merr për mburrje personale 
> >Virgjine është edhe qika e Hazbisë 
> >Besa është edhe qikë e shpisë 
> >Po e ka vetëm një muhabet 
> >Esmerallda dhe burri i vet 
> >Ajo nuk ka lidhje me shkencë 
> >Dhe si kupton gjërat në esencë 
> >Se kupton se të ndjeshë dashuri 
> >Është e vetmja siguri 
> >Dashuria nuk pyet kurrë 
> >Për llojet e himenit:elastik apo lekurë: 
> >Çka është vergjiniteti 
> >Vetëm një cipë membranore 
> >Që ndikon në raportet njerzore 
> >Dhe nga këto paragjykime 
> >Po prishen shumë lidhje intime 
> >Ajo më shikonte me lotë në sy 
> >Më tha zemër tkisha qky 
> >Mos harro se edhe ti ke motër 
> >O idiot o i poshtër :ngerdheshje:  
> >Jam virgjine o lahper 
> >Se skam pasur kurrë frajer 
> >Ani i thashë tash me siguri 
> >Ke vendos me shti turrshi 
> >A mendon ti ndonjeherë 
> >Për nevojat e mia si frajer 
> >Dhe të gjitha këto fakte 
> >Ti i quan instikte shtazarake 
> >A të kujtohet kur ishim në kafiq 
> >Ti e pate veshë një miniq 
> >Unë të puthja me emocione 
> >Ti me the: shpirt u mlodhe 
> >Qysh dorën poshtë ma shtine 
> >Po harron që jam virgjine 
> >Qysh spo tvjen marre çka mbone 
> >Mos ke probleme me hormone 
> >Ja si i përjetoja çastet tona intime 
> >Unë me dy b*let e mia tzime 
> >Nuk di dhe nuk dua 
> >Të jetoj me komplekset e tua 
> >Fati i zi, o fati 
> >Sa shumë femra sdon me u q*

----------


## sLimShady

Në një udhëtim me dy autobusa , udhëtojnë vjehrrat dhe të rejat e tytre , mirëpo, vjehrrat udhëtojnë me autobusin e parë ,dhe gjatë udhëtimit ju ndodhë një fatëkeqësi komunikacioni dhe mbyten të gjitha vjehrrat.

Pasi që arrin autobusi i të rejave në vendin e ngjarje , të gjitha të rejat dalin dhe vallëzojnë prej gëzimit që iu kanë mbytur vjehrrat.

Mirëpo, një nuse ndaqlet dhe qanë , kursëe një nuse tjetër shkon dhe e pyet se përse po qanë , pra e pyet se a shumë e ka dashur ajo vjehrrën e vet apo qka ka që po qanë .

Ajo për gjigjet : Nuk po qajë që e kamë dashur shumë por po qajë se nuk është qilluar vjehrra e ime në këtë autobus.

----------


## sLimShady

Një vozitësi duke ngarë automjetin , papritmas i delë në rrugë një grua e moshuar dhe ndodhë ajo më e keqja , pra fatëkeqësia.

Jo rastësishtë qëllon aty një polic dhe i thotë vozitësit:

Polici: Përse nuk i re sirenës , por vozite ashtu?

Vozitësi: Nuk desha që ta frikësojë të gjorën.

----------


## sLimShady

Vozitësi nuk mundi ta ndali veturën e vet edhe pse frenoi prap ndodhi fatëkeqësia dhe automjeti kaloi me të katër rrotat përmbi trupin e kalimtarit, mirëpo ndodhi ajo që i thonë fati në fatkeqësi , shpëtoi kalimtari , e vozitësi pasi ndali veturën iu drejtua kalimtarit:

Vozitësi: Kujdes more shiqo se kah po shkon!

Kalimtari me njëqind mundime duke u zgjuar në këmbë i përgjigjet:

Kalimtari: Pse a mos deshe ti grahësh edhe për mbrapa tani!

----------


## sLimShady

Një burrë dhe një grua të cilët ishin të papunësuar kërkojnë punë,të cilët kishin parë disa reklamacione në disa revista ditore, mirëpo , ata kërkojnë punë përmes telefonit, dhe sjellin një numër , persin sa të kapin lidhjen dhe:

Burri: alo, mirëdita.

Përgjegjësi: mirëdita.

Burri: Jemi një qift bashkëshortorë dhe dëshirojmë që ti kemi dy vende , dhe mundësishtë sa më afër njëri-tjetrit.

Përgjegjësi: Po more si jo sa të doni ju.

Burri: po mirë , kushtet qfare janë?

Përgjegjësi : cilat kushte?

Burri: mendoj, për kushtet e punës se dëshirojmë të konkurojmë për punë?

Përgjegjësi :e mira/e keqja: ë falni , por kjo është qendra e varrezave të qytetit.

----------


## sLimShady

Një grua e këshillon të bijen e vetë dhe i thotë se :

Kurrë mos gabo që të dashurohesh në Matematicient!

E bija e pyet: pse?

E ëma: Sepse, ai gjithëherë ka për të tradhëtuar me dy te panjohura . (X,Y)

----------


## sLimShady

Çka është dashuria?

( Dashuria është një malë shumë i madhë ,e në mes të ati mali gjendet një livadh, ku në atë livadhë shkojnë të gjithë gomarët e botës për të kullotur.)

----------


## sLimShady

Një deputet e zuri djalin e tij 15 vjeçar duke gënjyer dhe u bë si i çmendur:

- A e di sa gjë e keqe është të gënjesh? A e di se çfarë u bëjnë atyre që gënjejnë?

- E di , i bëjnë deputetë!.

----------


## viganv

* Komisari
E more shoku Komisar, 45 vjet qÃ« e ke kullotÃ« PartinÃ« e PunÃ«s, vetÃ« shkruj e vetÃ« vulos, e njeri mos me tÃ« thÃ«nÃ« mos. Tashti tÃ« kanÃ« ra puplat, re nga fiku...
- Gabohesh djalosh, unÃ« jam ai qÃ« kam qenÃ«, unÃ« nuk kam ra nga fiku, por Ã§'ti bÃ«sh, ka ra fiku... *

----------


## viganv

*-Qe thoni ju, qe s'thate gje fare...ishte 1 plak, edhe shikon 1 grumbull me cuna te rinj, u be kurioze plaka..edhe vete pyet njonin- o biro ca behet ketu? pse rrini ne rradhe ju? (aty ne fakt ishte bordello) po 1 cun per ta tall i thote, o none shiten karamele ketu pranaj..edhe zuri rradhen plaka....kur i vete nga pas 1 cun tjeter i ri dhe i thote : eccc none none te paska shku menia eee..ja bo plaka gjithe qef : jo mo tu befte nena, ku ka dhembe nena, po kot sa ta mbaj ne goje lool 
*

----------


## viganv

* E bukur e?

Te dashures nga nje matematikan
--------------------------------------------------------------------------- -----
Ty po te drejtohem,vajze moj syzeze
me do a sme do,kjo eshte hipoteze

Pamja jote e embel,posi teoreme
kur te shoh perpara,sikur zgjidh probleme

Ti je elegante si ekuacion
mesi yt i holle posi ypsilon

Supet delikate,pika infenksioni
qafa si cilinder,koka si trung koni


hunda si segment,posi reze drite
veshet simetrike balli si orbite

Buzet si elips,mjekra si kupole
syte si dy vatra,vetull parabole

Cmi ke ndare aq bukur floket si spirale
oj tu thafte dora si me simetrale

reze rezatojne syt e tu te qeta
njeri reze alfa,tjetri reze beta

per ty psheretimat qe dalin rethore
hapen vale-vale si rathe bashkqendrore

une e ti nje thyese lidhur ne nje bosht
ti numerusi siper,une emerusi poshte

po ste bera jeten diell si pranvera
cvite me jane taksur mi shumezofte zerua

dashurise per ty mos ti shuhet vapa
cdo fjale qe te thuash do ta fus ne kllapa

dhe oh si do ritet me hapa ritmike
sot fuqi katrore mot fuqi kubike

bukuria jote bukuri limit
mi perndau mende gjer ne infinit.

me trete formule,me shkrive te gjalle
si nje copez akull ne plus njeqind shkalle

folme shpirti im,shpirt ne maximum'
se pa ty skam gjume as ne minimum*

----------


## viganv

* Nje bjonde hyn ne nje dyqan frutash dhe i kerkon nje banane shitesit.
Shitesi i thot: -Keto banane jane shum te mira. murit me koke
Bjondja: 8)
Atehere me bej 2 se nje dua ta ha.*

----------


## viganv

* O Grua cfare kemi per mengjes:
-Byrek me spinaq- i thote gruaja. qaj me lot

-Ne dreke:
-O grua cfare kemi per drek se me griu uria?
-Sallate me lakra - I thot gruaja. 8)

-Ne darke:
-O grua cfare kemi per darke?
-Preshe me qepe kemi- i thote gruaja. 8)

-Lere fare se do iki te haj nje dore bar nga lulishtja- tha burri.*

----------


## viganv

*Kishin dale per shetitje dhe ne nje lulishte u ulen nje cift te dashuruarish. Pasi biseduan gjate. Vajza mbeti e habitur nga djali qe nuk po e perkedhelte. Ne nje shtylle aty prane ishin dy zogje Perqafim te cilet kendonin dhe luanin me njeritjetrin me sqep. 8)
Vajza pyeti djalin:
-Cfare po bejne zogjte?
-Po puthen ju pergjigj djali. Perqafim
-Vajza e pyeti perseri:
-A puthemi edhe ne?
-Ouuuu, - ju pergjigj djali, - kush hipen ne maje te shtylles*

----------


## viganv

* Sailor plak shkon te shtepia e gruas se re e te bukur te Hirkos.

-Te keqen xhaja, te jap 5000 leke vec te te shoh me kemishe nate!
Gruaja heziton pak, por ... 8)
-Mos ja prish qefin xhajes, ja dhe 5000 leke te tjera, vec hiqe kemishen!

...dhe gruaja e heq. qaj me lot
-T'u befte xhaja, plak njeri jam, - thote Salua, ja dhe 10.000 leke te tjera vec ta ..... njehere.
Ca per humanizem, ca per ..... gruaja pranoi. :-\

Nga ora 6 pasdite vjen burri nga puna (ishte drejtor) i lodhur. puthje
-Grua, dreken se vdiqa!
-C'dreke don more?! Ti s'le asnje lek ne shpi. buzeqeshje
-Po une qe ne 10 te mengjesit te kam nisur rrogen me rojen e ndermarrjes... pafshim*

----------


## viganv

*Nje turist hyn ne nje restorant ku gatuhej peshk i gjall. Kamarieri e keshillon te marr specialitetin e dites, oktapod. Klienti pranon dhe kamarieri, vjen duke shtyre nje karroce me nje vaske me uje, brenda te ciles ishte nje oktapod i gjalle. Ngre mengen e djathte dhe e kap oktapodin. Pastaj ia mbeshtet koken mbi nje hanxhar dhe fillon t'a godase me nje cekic druri. Klienti i tmerruar nga gjithe ajo barbari, i bertet kamarierit te ndaloje dhe i thote qe t'i sjell nje omlete. Kamarieri e fut oktapodin perseri ne vaske dhe niset drejt guzhines. Gjate rruges, oktapodi i cliruar ngjitet me tentakulat ne buzet e vaskes dhe i thote kamarierit:

- Te marrte e mira, te marrte! Perdite e njejta histori!!!*

----------


## viganv

*Nje djale i afrojet nje vajze ne rruge, dhe mbasi foli me te per pak minuta i thote:

- Atehere... c'fare do te thoshe sikur te shkojme te hame nga nje pice dhe pastaj shkojme te bejme dashuri ne shtepine time?  lule dhe puthje dua

Vajza e tronditur ia fut me nje shpulle djalit, qe i cuditur e pyet pi duhan

- C'fare eshte? Nuk te pelqen pica?*

----------


## viganv

*

Njeri ishte semure e shkon bashke me gruan te doktori. Doktori e viziton , pasi mbaron vjen tek gruaja e pacientit e i thote:-,Nese deshironi qe burri juaj te mos vdese duhet te zbatoni keto kushte:
1-Ãdo mengjes do t'i pergatisni nje mengjes te mire dhe duhet te jeni buzagaz.
2-Kur te kthehet ne dreke ta prisni me fytyre te qeshur e t'i pergatisni nje dreke te kendshme. dua
3- Darka te jete e veÃ§ante. Sapo te vije ne shtepi t'i jepni nje teke raki e qetesojeni . qaj me lot
4- Te beni dashuri sa here qe te doje qe te ndjehet i lumtur.  lule dhe puthje Perqafim
-Nese zbatoni keto keshilla burri juaj do te sherohet shume shpejt. Kur vijne ne shtepi burri pyet gruanÃ'te tha doktorri? Gruaja i pergjigjetQe do te VDESESH!' perqesh*

----------


## viganv

*Nje i dehur kthehej ne shtepi naten dhe andej nga mesi i rruges i teket per nje cigare dhe e ndez. Kur arrin tek dera e shtepise nxjerr celesin dhe ben ta hapi po hic, nejse u perpoq sa u perpoq dhe si perfundim kur e pa qe s'po ja dilte dot i kerkon nje kalimtari ta ndihmoje. Vete kalimtari te fusi celsin ne brave po ca t'shofi, kthehet nga pijaneci dhe i thote "Lal kjo osh cigare". "Mos,- thot pijaneci-,paskom pi celsin".*

----------


## StormAngel

Pasi qe shof se grimcat humoristike ketu qenkan vetem me fjale dhe tema me fotot humoristike eshte mbyllur, per t`i shtuar laramani kesaj teme po postoj disa foto ashtu si per qejf.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

